# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2020

## APH

Rautatientorin hissit pois käytöstä ainakin maaliskuulle. Ehkä tulevaa varten olisi järkevää, jos vastaavaa tapahtuu, luoda poikkeuskuulutus juniin. Eli esimerkiksi Hakaniemi-Helsingin Yliopisto ja Ruoholahti-Kamppi väleillä kuulutettaisiin, että Rautatientorin hissit ovat pois käytöstä ja seuraavalla asemalla pääsee esteettömästi ulos.
Kerran autoin sokeaa ihmistä koiran kanssa Rautatientorin metroasemalla takaisin junaan, kun junissa eikä asemalla kuuluteta hissien tilanteesta.

----------


## Makke93

> Rautatientorin hissit pois käytöstä ainakin maaliskuulle. Ehkä tulevaa varten olisi järkevää, jos vastaavaa tapahtuu, luoda poikkeuskuulutus juniin. Eli esimerkiksi Hakaniemi-Helsingin Yliopisto ja Ruoholahti-Kamppi väleillä kuulutettaisiin, että Rautatientorin hissit ovat pois käytöstä ja seuraavalla asemalla pääsee esteettömästi ulos.


Eikös metrossa kuuluteta hissien toimimattomuudesta? ainakin itsellä on muistikuva että metrossa olisin sellaisen kuulutuksen kuullut.

----------


## APH

> Eikös metrossa kuuluteta hissien toimimattomuudesta? ainakin itsellä on muistikuva että metrossa olisin sellaisen kuulutuksen kuullut.


Ei ole mitään automaattikuulutusta. Kuljettajasta kiinni, ja harva enää kuuluttaa aiheesta.

----------


## Fa55

Eli ihan vaan laiskuutta että ei voida tehdä automaattisia kuulutuksia, Helsinki muutenkin jäljessä matkustajainformaatiossa...

----------


## APH

Matkustan juuri 304:ssä ja huomionarvoista on se, että junassa ei toimi automaattiset asemakuulutukset. Näytöt näyttävät seuraavaa asemaa ihan oikein, mutta kuulutusta ei tule eikä pysähtyessä näy linjan tai pääteaseman nimeä, kuten pitäisi. Liikkeelle lähtiessä aseman nimi vaihtuu taas seuraavan aseman nimeksi näytöillä mutta mitään ei kuuluteta. 
Mikä lie vikana?

----------


## volvojees

Metrossa 108 asemakuulutuksissa jotain häikkää.

----------


## APH

317 liikkeellä jo toista päivää vikavaloilla. Lisäksi A-vaunussa kaikki infonäytöt ruf-teksteillä ja B-vaunussa yksi, asematiedot ei siis näkyvissä paitsi loppujunassa (paitsi B-vaunussa keskimmäinen asemanäyttö kokonaan pimeänä).

M300-sarjalaisissa on lisäksi yleistyneet vyöhykekuulutukset ilmeisesti kaikkiin juniin (?) mutta suurimmassa osassa ei näytöillä näy vyöhykeinfo lainkaan. Lisäksi näissäkin puuttuu Itäkeskuksen uudistetut kuulutukset. Eikös siitä ole kohta vuosi kun nämä M100-sarjalaisissa vaihdettiin?

----------


## 8.6

> 317 liikkeellä jo toista päivää vikavaloilla. Lisäksi A-vaunussa kaikki infonäytöt ruf-teksteillä ja B-vaunussa yksi, asematiedot ei siis näkyvissä paitsi loppujunassa (paitsi B-vaunussa keskimmäinen asemanäyttö kokonaan pimeänä).


Tuossa M317:ssa paloi vikavalot myös 25.2. Lienee sama vika uusiutunut.

----------


## APH

Havainto kai tämäkin: ei yhtään M200-junaa liikenteessä koko päivänä kummallakaan linjalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Havainto kai tämäkin: ei yhtään M200-junaa liikenteessä koko päivänä kummallakaan linjalla.


Mistähän tämä johtuu?

----------


## APH

Vastaus vähän myöhässä, mutta hyvä kysymys. Mitään varmaa tietoa ei ole, mutta yksi arvaus on sattuma. Onhan noita M200-sarjalaisia vähemmän kuin satasia ja kolmesatasia (junamäärät: M100: 19, M200: 6, M300: 20). Mutta tietenkin voisi miettiä, että onko myös joku syy, miksi niitä halutaan ajaa vähemmän, kuin muita junia. Esimerkiksi linjalla M1 ei ole viiteen päivään ollut yhtäkään M200-junaa (lähde: bussitutka.fi). M2:lla niitä on ollut, mutta vain 1-3 junaa päivässä.

----------


## APH

Havaittu 309 juuri liikenteessä vikavalot päällä.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Kolmeen päivään ei ole ollut yhtään M200 junaa liikenteessä. 

Mistähän tämä johtuu?

----------


## aki

> Kolmeen päivään ei ole ollut yhtään M200 junaa liikenteessä. 
> 
> Mistähän tämä johtuu?


Onkohan näitä tällä hetkellä yhtään peruskorjauksessa Ilmalan varikolla?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onkohan näitä tällä hetkellä yhtään peruskorjauksessa Ilmalan varikolla?


Eikös Ilmalassa fiksailla M100-sarjaa?

----------


## huusmik

> Eikös Ilmalassa fiksailla M100-sarjaa?


Myös M200-sarja peruskorjataan samassa yhteydessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Keravalla voi törmätä odottamattomaan näkyyn: metrojunat kulkevat keskellä peltoa ja metsää  Eihän tällaista näe koskaan missään
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/kerava/ar...006538537.html

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Metrojunia ei olla kolmiokäännetty 2018 joulun jälkeen. Onko ne nyt lopullisesti jätetty niin, että vaunuparin pariton numero on länteen päin, ja M300 junissa A-vaunu?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

IL uutisoi iltapäivän ukkosmyrskyn aiheuttamista metro-ongelmista Itä-Helsingissä:
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/8...7-3d8987eb97fa

----------


## APH

319 liikkeellä infonäytöt pelkkää ruf - tekstiä näyttäen. Ei näitä ongelmia tunnuta saavan korjattua, edelleenkin esim. Ruoholahden kuulutus puuttuu ja samat tekstien katkeamiset esiintyvät, mitä on ollut jo 2017 loppuvuodesta lähtien.

Lisäksi tuntuu että entistä useammin M300-junilla matkustaessa loppujarrutus on erittäin töksähtävä, että siinä melkein tervejalkainenkin horjahtaa. En sitten tiedä, onko tämä junista vai kuljettajien ajotavan muutoksista johtuvaa, mutta melko huonoa palvelua ainakin. Junissa kuitenkin odottaa tasaista ajoa ja pysähdyksiä.

----------


## EVhki

Mitenkäs metrojen peruskorjaus edistyy? Kesällä HKL kertoi Facebookissa ensimmäisten peruskorjattujen vaunujen tulevan liikenteeseen elokuussa. Kun sellaisista ei ole täällä jaettu havaintoja, niin ovatko vieläkään liikenteessä? Aika vähän tullut itse nyt metrolla kuljettua, niin omat havainnot aika rajallisia.

M100-sarjan uusi valko-/harmaaseinäinen sisustus on kyllä kuvissa itselle hieman oudon näköinen, mutta ehkä siihen tottuu, kun pääsee kyytiin. Samoin uudet kattovalaisimet näyttävät vähän oudoilta ainakin yhdessä kuvassa, mikäli ovat siinä jo valmiit.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Milloin HSL on harventanut arki-iltojen metrojen vuorovälejä? Yllätys oli nimittäin melkoinen, kun klo 21:n jälkeen junat kulkevatkin vartin välein per linja aiempaan kymppiminsan vuoroväliin verrattuna.

Ei muuten mitään, mutta matkaketjuni katkesi eräänä iltana siten, että oranssisen madon kyydissä kulkeminen vaihtui Taksi Helsingin mustaan Mersuun, jolla ehdin nippa ja nappa kohteeseen.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Milloin HSL on harventanut arki-iltojen metrojen vuorovälejä? Yllätys oli nimittäin melkoinen, kun klo 21:n jälkeen junat kulkevatkin vartin välein per linja aiempaan kymppiminsan vuoroväliin verrattuna.
> 
> Ei muuten mitään, mutta matkaketjuni katkesi eräänä iltana siten, että oranssisen madon kyydissä kulkeminen vaihtui Taksi Helsingin mustaan Mersuun, jolla ehdin nippa ja nappa kohteeseen.


Elokuussa se tapahtui. Samalla harveni myös lauantai- ja sunnuntaiaamut ennen kello seitsemää.

----------


## APH

Tämähän on jo naurettavaa HKL:lle. Uusista hienoista M300-junista on jo kolme vuotta puuttunut kuulutuksia eri reiteiltä (Ruoholahti M1, Mellunmäki kääntöraide M2, jne) ja Itäkeskuksen kohdalla tekstit menee miten sattuu eikä englanninkielisiä kuulutuksia ole saatu kuin M1:lle Vuosaaren suuntaan mennessä, vaikka satasarjan junilla on päivitetty joka suuntaan mennessä. Vyöhykkeen vaihtumisesta kertovia tekstejä ei ole myöskään saatu kuntoon.

----------


## MaZo

> Tämähän on jo naurettavaa HKL:lle. Uusista hienoista M300-junista on jo kolme vuotta puuttunut kuulutuksia eri reiteiltä (Ruoholahti M1, Mellunmäki kääntöraide M2, jne) ja Itäkeskuksen kohdalla tekstit menee miten sattuu eikä englanninkielisiä kuulutuksia ole saatu kuin M1:lle Vuosaaren suuntaan mennessä, vaikka satasarjan junilla on päivitetty joka suuntaan mennessä. Vyöhykkeen vaihtumisesta kertovia tekstejä ei ole myöskään saatu kuntoon.


M300 kuulutuslaitteen ongelmat ovat kyllä kieltämättä kiusallisia ja erittäin valitettavia. Aiemminhan on jo JLF:llä kerrottu, että järjestelmätoimittaja on mennyt konkurssiin ja valitettavasti ilman toimittajaa on suljetun järjestelmän kanssa aika vähän tehtävissä. Muun muassa noita vyöhykekuulutuksia on yritetty saada korjattua ihan käsityönäkin, mutta huonolla menestyksellä.
Onneksi järjestelmä pääpiirteissään toimii sen verran hyvin, että joitakin ilmiselviä puutteita lukuunottamatta suurin osa kuulutuksista ja teksteistä tulee oikein.
Tähän liittyen on nyt kuitenkin jo valoa tunnelin päässä (eikä se ole vastaan tuleva juna), joten toivottavasti puutteet saadaan korjattua pikaisesti.

----------


## APH

> M300 kuulutuslaitteen ongelmat ovat kyllä kieltämättä kiusallisia ja erittäin valitettavia. Aiemminhan on jo JLF:llä kerrottu, että järjestelmätoimittaja on mennyt konkurssiin ja valitettavasti ilman toimittajaa on suljetun järjestelmän kanssa aika vähän tehtävissä. Muun muassa noita vyöhykekuulutuksia on yritetty saada korjattua ihan käsityönäkin, mutta huonolla menestyksellä.
> Onneksi järjestelmä pääpiirteissään toimii sen verran hyvin, että joitakin ilmiselviä puutteita lukuunottamatta suurin osa kuulutuksista ja teksteistä tulee oikein.
> Tähän liittyen on nyt kuitenkin jo valoa tunnelin päässä (eikä se ole vastaan tuleva juna), joten toivottavasti puutteet saadaan korjattua pikaisesti.


Oho, tuo tieto on mennyt minulta ohi. Onko sinulla mitään kertoa siitä, miten nuo laitteet ovat noin hankalia saada toimimaan? Näin maallikkona voisi kuvitella, että näyttöjen syöttämä teksti jossain tiedostomuodossa ja kuulutusten äänitiedostot isketään junien laitteisiin, ja ne näyttävät ja kuuluttavat ne, kuten on tiedostoihin koodattu (mutta näin ei selvästi ole  :Biggrin: ). Esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa on joissain tapauksissa vanha teksti ja uusi kuulutus, joten jonnekin on vanhat tekstit jääneet kummittelemaan. Ja toinen ongelma taitaa olla se, että jokin merkkimäärärajoitus iskee vastaan pitkissä teksteissä. M100-sarjassa tämä taitaa olla ohitettu niin, että vaikka on yksi kuulutus, tulee tekstit parissa osassa. Esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa tulee suomen- ja ruotsinkieliset tekstit putkeen ja pienen tauon jälkeen englanninkielinen versio.

Millainen tämä valo mahtaa olla, vai onko vielä salaisuus?

----------


## MaZo

> Oho, tuo tieto on mennyt minulta ohi. Onko sinulla mitään kertoa siitä, miten nuo laitteet ovat noin hankalia saada toimimaan? Näin maallikkona voisi kuvitella, että näyttöjen syöttämä teksti jossain tiedostomuodossa ja kuulutusten äänitiedostot isketään junien laitteisiin, ja ne näyttävät ja kuuluttavat ne, kuten on tiedostoihin koodattu (mutta näin ei selvästi ole ). Esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa on joissain tapauksissa vanha teksti ja uusi kuulutus, joten jonnekin on vanhat tekstit jääneet kummittelemaan. Ja toinen ongelma taitaa olla se, että jokin merkkimäärärajoitus iskee vastaan pitkissä teksteissä. M100-sarjassa tämä taitaa olla ohitettu niin, että vaikka on yksi kuulutus, tulee tekstit parissa osassa. Esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa tulee suomen- ja ruotsinkieliset tekstit putkeen ja pienen tauon jälkeen englanninkielinen versio.
> 
> Millainen tämä valo mahtaa olla, vai onko vielä salaisuus?


Reitit ovat tosiaan omissa tiedostoissaan, jotka muistaakseni ovat jotain XML:ää muistututtavaa sisällöltään ja jokaiselle mahdolliselle reitille kumpaankin suuntaan on oma tiedostonsa. Periaatteessa käsin muokkaaminen on siis mahdollista, mutta tiedostoissa on paljon sellaista tietoa, joka ei oikein aukea ilman dokumentaatiota ja käytännössä toimiva reittieditori onkin välttämätön. Vaikka siis HKL:ssä onkin taitavia bittinikkareita ja muita tietotekniikan osaajia, niin täydellisesti toimivaa lopputulosta ei saatu aikaan siinä ajassa minkä näitä resursseja pystyttiin tähän asiaan käyttämään.
Tämän tarkemmin en lähde järjestelmän vikoja julkisesti avaamaan. Mitään perustavanlaatuista ongelmaa järjestelmässä ei siis kuitenkaan ole ja korjailun tarve oli matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmille tyypillisesti täysin odotettua.

Konkurssiin ajautunut RUF Telematic oli osa RUF Groupia, joten kaikkea ei menetetty. Muun muassa varaosien saatavuus on onnistuttu varmistamaan ja kun konkurssista aiheutunut turbulenssi on hellittänyt, näyttää siltä, että ohjelmistotukikin saadaan ryhmittymän muilta osilta.

----------


## APH

> Reitit ovat tosiaan omissa tiedostoissaan, jotka muistaakseni ovat jotain XML:ää muistututtavaa sisällöltään ja jokaiselle mahdolliselle reitille kumpaankin suuntaan on oma tiedostonsa. Periaatteessa käsin muokkaaminen on siis mahdollista, mutta tiedostoissa on paljon sellaista tietoa, joka ei oikein aukea ilman dokumentaatiota ja käytännössä toimiva reittieditori onkin välttämätön. Vaikka siis HKL:ssä onkin taitavia bittinikkareita ja muita tietotekniikan osaajia, niin täydellisesti toimivaa lopputulosta ei saatu aikaan siinä ajassa minkä näitä resursseja pystyttiin tähän asiaan käyttämään.
> Tämän tarkemmin en lähde järjestelmän vikoja julkisesti avaamaan. Mitään perustavanlaatuista ongelmaa järjestelmässä ei siis kuitenkaan ole ja korjailun tarve oli matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmille tyypillisesti täysin odotettua.
> 
> Konkurssiin ajautunut RUF Telematic oli osa RUF Groupia, joten kaikkea ei menetetty. Muun muassa varaosien saatavuus on onnistuttu varmistamaan ja kun konkurssista aiheutunut turbulenssi on hellittänyt, näyttää siltä, että ohjelmistotukikin saadaan ryhmittymän muilta osilta.


Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta vastauksesta!

Toinen kysymys: M100-junien peruskorjaus  :Biggrin:  Onko tähän kommentoida mitään? Myöhässä se on, mutta miksi?

----------


## EVhki

> Toinen kysymys: M100-junien peruskorjaus  Onko tähän kommentoida mitään? Myöhässä se on, mutta miksi?


Syitä en osaa sanoa, mutta HKL:n mukaan ensimmäiset peruskorjatut vaunut ovat tänään tulleet liikenteeseen. Kesällä niiden kerrottiin aloittavan liikenteessä elokuussa, joten onhan siinä aika paljon viivästystä tullut. Tässä HKL:n video uusituista vaunuista.

Itseäkin kyllä kiinnostaisi kuulla viivästyksen syyt ja se, miten prosessi tästä etenee. Ja jos matkustatte vaunuilla, niin kertokaa toki myös, jos on jotain kiinnostavia havaintoja niistä. Itse en ole vielä niillä päässyt kulkemaan.

----------


## mv

Tänään tuli asiasta HKL:n tiedote "Metrojunien peruskorjaus parantaa matkustusviihtyvyyttä". Tässä alkua:



> HKL peruskorjaa kaikki M100- ja M200-sarjan metrojunat. Peruskorjaukset on aloitettu M100-sarjan junista. Kaksi ensimmäistä metrojunaa on peruskorjattu, ja ne ovat palanneet matkustajaliikenteeseen maanantaina 23. marraskuuta.
> 
> Junien peruskorjaus parantaa matkustusviihtyvyyttä: matkustamon sisustusta uudistetaan ja juniin asennetaan led-valaistukset. M100-sarjan metrojuniin tulee lisää avointa tilaa, joka soveltuu muun muassa polkupyörien kuljettamiseen. Peruskorjauksessa päivitetään myös matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä, pintakäsitellään kori ja uudistetaan M100-junien ohjaamot kokonaan ajopöytä mukaan lukien. Ajoergonomian parannus toteutetaan metrojunankuljettajien toiveiden ja tarpeiden pohjalta.


Myös M200-sarja siis peruskorjataan.

----------


## 8.6

"Junien peruskorjaus parantaa matkustusviihtyvyyttä: matkustamon sisustusta uudistetaan ja juniin asennetaan led-valaistukset."
Nuohan ovat makuasioita. Todellisista matkustusmukavuutta parantavista ominaisuuksista voitaisiin mainita tuossa kohtaa ennemmin pistorasiat ja pyörä-/lastenvaunupaikat.

----------


## MaZo

> "Junien peruskorjaus parantaa matkustusviihtyvyyttä: matkustamon sisustusta uudistetaan ja juniin asennetaan led-valaistukset."
> Nuohan ovat makuasioita. Todellisista matkustusmukavuutta parantavista ominaisuuksista voitaisiin mainita tuossa kohtaa ennemmin pistorasiat ja pyörä-/lastenvaunupaikat.


Nyt vertasit viihtyvyyttä ja mukavuutta. Näkisin, että visuaaliset seikat parantavat viihtyvyyttä ja mukavuus paranee sillä, että esim. puhelinta pystyy lataamaan ja pyörät tai lastenvaunut eivät tuki käytäviä jne. Jälkimmäinen toki osaltaan vaikuttaa myös esteettiseen kokonaisuuteen ja sitä kautta viihtyvyyteen.
Toisaalta, kuten mainitsit, nämä ovat ihan makuasioita. Itse pidän uudenväristä matkustamoa hieman liian kylmänä, vaikka seinien väri on sama kuin M300:ssa, joka ei tunnu kylmältä. Liekö sitten valaistus sävyltään hieman viileämpi vai vertaako silmä uutta vanhaan ruskeaan seinään.

----------


## Minä vain

Uusi matkustamo on minustakin vähän kylmä. Näkisin syynä valkoisten seinien sekä hyvin kylmän ja suhteellisen kirkkaan valaistuksen yhdistelmän. Olisiko valaistus voinut olla värilämpötilaltaan normaali ja hieman himmeämpi sekä seinät säilyttää vaaleanruskeina?

----------


## APH

> ...ja pyörät tai lastenvaunut eivät tuki käytäviä...


Eikös tätä muuten auttaisi, jos vaunuihin olisi ulkopuolelle merkattu vaunujen ja pyörien kohta, kuten muissakin junasarjoissa?  :Wink:  Näin ei näyttänyt jostain syystä olevan.

Eilen pääsin matkustamaan ja ihan hyvältä vaikutti. Jossain vaiheessa jokin vaunu meni sähköttömäksi yhden pysähdyksen aikana suhinoista päätellen ja eräällä asemavälillä matkustamon valot kävivät kaksi kertaa pois päältä muutaman sekunnin ajan. Lisäksi pieninä huomioina; jokin outo sähköinen särinä oli 122:ssa ja ilmanvaihto tuntui olevan koko ajan kesämoodissa, ehkä siksi vaunussa olikin hieman viileää. Muuten kaikki tuntui toimivan kuten pitää (paitsi että Puotila on ruotsiksi Botby Gård, ei Botbygård!).

----------


## MaZo

> Eikös tätä muuten auttaisi, jos vaunuihin olisi ulkopuolelle merkattu vaunujen ja pyörien kohta, kuten muissakin junasarjoissa?  Näin ei näyttänyt jostain syystä olevan.


Matkustajalle selkeintähän olisi ollut sijoittaa nuo samalla tavalla kuin M200 ja M300 junissa ja merkitä ne jo laiturille. Ohjaamon mylläämisen takia ilmeisesti oli helpointa tehdä vaunu- ja pyöräpaikat ohjaamon taakse.

----------


## EVhki

Itsestäkin ainakin kuvissa ja videoilla matkustamo näyttää aika kylmältä, enkä noista valaisimista täysin innostu.

Jotenkin ehkä sen sijaan ajattelisin, että pyörä-/lastenvaunupaikan merkitseminen muiden vaunusarjojen tyylisesti näyttäisi ehkä junan keulassa vähän hassulta.




> Lisäksi pieninä huomioina; jokin outo sähköinen särinä oli 122:ssa ja ilmanvaihto tuntui olevan koko ajan kesämoodissa, ehkä siksi vaunussa olikin hieman viileää.


Mitä tarkoitat ilmanvaihdon kesämoodilla? Eihän noissa ilmastointia ole ollut, eikä sitä niihin lisätty. Ilmatiet kyllä ilmeisesti nuohottiin ja suodattimet vaihdettiin. Että onko siinä kuitenkin jokin säätö vai onko noissa kuitenkin aina samanlainen ilmanvaihto? Ilmateiden huollon vuoksi ilma saattaisi vaihtua aiempaa paremmin ihan muuten vain.

----------


## APH

> Itsestäkin ainakin kuvissa ja videoilla matkustamo näyttää aika kylmältä, enkä noista valaisimista täysin innostu.
> 
> Jotenkin ehkä sen sijaan ajattelisin, että pyörä-/lastenvaunupaikan merkitseminen muiden vaunusarjojen tyylisesti näyttäisi ehkä junan keulassa vähän hassulta.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitä tarkoitat ilmanvaihdon kesämoodilla? Eihän noissa ilmastointia ole ollut, eikä sitä niihin lisätty. Ilmatiet kyllä ilmeisesti nuohottiin ja suodattimet vaihdettiin. Että onko siinä kuitenkin jokin säätö vai onko noissa kuitenkin aina samanlainen ilmanvaihto? Ilmateiden huollon vuoksi ilma saattaisi vaihtua aiempaa paremmin ihan muuten vain.


Itse taas ajattelen, että on vielä hämmentävämpää, että vanhoissa junissa tila on eri kohdassa kuin on totuttu, eikä sitä sitten edes merkitä mihinkään.

Ilmanvaihdon kesämoodilla tarkoitan sitä, kun M100-junat alkavat hurisemaan matkustamosta kovempaa, mikä johtuu ilmanvaihdon lisäämisestä. Eli ulkoa vaunun sisään tulevan ilman määrää lisätään puhaltimilla. Normaalisti tämä tapahtuu kesällä kuumalla säällä, mutta ainakin ko. vaunu työnsi viileää ilmaa matkustamoon koko matkan kohotetulla teholla.

----------


## MaZo

> Lisäksi pieninä huomioina; jokin outo sähköinen särinä oli 122:ssa


Vaunussa on ollut invertteri vaihtovirtaa tarvitseville laitteille ja sellainen voi siristä melko kuuluvastikin. Latauspistokkeita varten on voitu lisätä uusi taajuusmuuttaja, josta tietysti tulee sitten uutta äänimaailmaa.




> Ilmanvaihdon kesämoodilla tarkoitan sitä, kun M100-junat alkavat hurisemaan matkustamosta kovempaa, mikä johtuu ilmanvaihdon lisäämisestä. Eli ulkoa vaunun sisään tulevan ilman määrää lisätään puhaltimilla. Normaalisti tämä tapahtuu kesällä kuumalla säällä, mutta ainakin ko. vaunu työnsi viileää ilmaa matkustamoon koko matkan kohotetulla teholla.


Lisäilmanvaihto on toteutettu kattopuhaltimilla, jotka lähtevät päälle kun matkustamon lämpötila nousee tarpeeksi. Normaali ilmanvaihtojärjestelmähän on vaunun alustassa ja puhaltaa ilman sisään penkkien etureunoista. Siinä ei muistaakseni ole tehon säätöä vaan puhallusvoimakkuus on vakio ja ilman lämpötila vain vaihtelee. Jos siis joka paikasta puhaltaa kylmää ja vaunussa on jo viileää, niin järjestelmä varmaan kaipaa pientä viilausta.

----------


## Vainma

> Matkustajalle selkeintähän olisi ollut sijoittaa nuo samalla tavalla kuin M200 ja M300 junissa ja merkitä ne jo laiturille. Ohjaamon mylläämisen takia ilmeisesti oli helpointa tehdä vaunu- ja pyöräpaikat ohjaamon taakse.


Nythän olisi vieläkin mahdollista saada yhtenäinen käytäntö ja poistaa penkit ohjaamoiden takaa kaikista junatyypeistä, jolloin säilytystilaa tulisi enemmän ja merkinnät saataisiin myös laitureille.

----------


## EVhki

Tänään pääsin matkustamaan peruskorjatulla metrolla ja oli kyllä positiivinen yllätys. Tunnelma oli selvästi parempi kuin miltä vaunu kuvissa näytti, eikä harmaa värimaailma kovin pahasti häirinnyt Myös valaisimet näyttivät paremmilta kuin kuvissa.

Nyt kun linjatunnuksetkin (esim. M1) näkyvät linjakilvissä, onko M300-sarjaan suunniteltu linjakilpiä, joihin tuo linjatunnuskin mahtuisi?




> Matkustajalle selkeintähän olisi ollut sijoittaa nuo samalla tavalla kuin M200 ja M300 junissa ja merkitä ne jo laiturille. Ohjaamon mylläämisen takia ilmeisesti oli helpointa tehdä vaunu- ja pyöräpaikat ohjaamon taakse.


Itsestä näytti siltä, että ohjaamoa olisi laajennettu kuljettajan puolelta, sillä seinä ei ollut enää suora, vaan toisella puolella ohjaamon ovea seinä oli syvemmällä ja toisen puolen ikkuna näytti kapeammalta. Varmaan siksi päädytty tuohon ratkaisuun, sillä tuolle laajennuksen puolelle ei olisi varmaan mahtunut penkkiparia vastakkain kuten ennen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------

Ja nyt kun katsoin ottamiani kuvia, niin hieman epätarkassa kuvassa näyttää myös siltä, että kuljettajan puoleinen ohjaamon ikkuna olisi kutistunut vähintään alapäästä jos ei myös leveydessä. Onkohan tähän muutokseen jotain syytä tiedossa?

----------


## APH

Peruskorjatuissa junisss ainakin Vuosaareen tullessa, kun juna ei kuuluta kääntöraiteelle menosta, niin käytössä on vanha kuulutus ilman englantia. Kääntöraidekuulutus taas oli ainakin viimeeksi kuullessa uusi versio. 
Lisäksi 113-114:ssä oli volyymit niin hiljaisella että hyväkuuloinenkin sai kyllä aika tarkkaan kuunnella, että sai selvää. Tunnelissa ei ollut mitään mahdollisuutta.

----------


## MaZo

> Tänään pääsin matkustamaan peruskorjatulla metrolla ja oli kyllä positiivinen yllätys. Tunnelma oli selvästi parempi kuin miltä vaunu kuvissa näytti, eikä harmaa värimaailma kovin pahasti häirinnyt Myös valaisimet näyttivät paremmilta kuin kuvissa.
> 
> Nyt kun linjatunnuksetkin (esim. M1) näkyvät linjakilvissä, onko M300-sarjaan suunniteltu linjakilpiä, joihin tuo linjatunnuskin mahtuisi?


Optiojuniin mietittiin isompia kilpiä, mutta hinta ja junien yhdenmukaisuus johtivat vastaaviin kilpiin kuin varsinaisessa sarjassa. Kilvet tullaan kuitenkin liittämään junan matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmään, eli myös takapäässä kilpi toimii.





> Itsestä näytti siltä, että ohjaamoa olisi laajennettu kuljettajan puolelta, sillä seinä ei ollut enää suora, vaan toisella puolella ohjaamon ovea seinä oli syvemmällä ja toisen puolen ikkuna näytti kapeammalta. Varmaan siksi päädytty tuohon ratkaisuun, sillä tuolle laajennuksen puolelle ei olisi varmaan mahtunut penkkiparia vastakkain kuten ennen.


Ajopöytää on syvennetty, eli kuljettaja on siirtynyt vähän taaksepäin ja kuljettajan istuimelle on tarvittu muutenkin hieman lisää tilaa. Ohjaamoa on siis tosiaan laajennettu.




> Ja nyt kun katsoin ottamiani kuvia, niin hieman epätarkassa kuvassa näyttää myös siltä, että kuljettajan puoleinen ohjaamon ikkuna olisi kutistunut vähintään alapäästä jos ei myös leveydessä. Onkohan tähän muutokseen jotain syytä tiedossa?


En nyt tarkalleen muista miksi näin on, mutta muistelen, että ajopöytä tulee osittain ikkunan kohdalle ja siksi ikkunan alareunaa on pitänyt nostaa hieman ylemmäs.

----------


## APH

Havainto eiliseltä: junaan 306 on jo asennettu pistorasiat. Peruskorjatuista M100-junista poiketen pistorasiat olivat vaunujen liikkumisrajoitepaikkojen luona, siis siinä, missä penkit ovat sivuttain.

----------


## MaZo

> Havainto eiliseltä: junaan 306 on jo asennettu pistorasiat. Peruskorjatuista M100-junista poiketen pistorasiat olivat vaunujen liikkumisrajoitepaikkojen luona, siis siinä, missä penkit ovat sivuttain.


Pistorasiat on asennettu myös junaan 307 ja ensi viikon alussa valmistuu 319.

----------


## APH

> Optiojuniin mietittiin isompia kilpiä, mutta hinta ja junien yhdenmukaisuus johtivat vastaaviin kilpiin kuin varsinaisessa sarjassa. Kilvet tullaan kuitenkin liittämään junan matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmään, eli myös takapäässä kilpi toimii.


Tämä on kyllä outo päätös. M300-junat ovat vanhempien junien peruskorjauksen jälkeen ainoita kulkuvälineitä HSL-alueella, Suomenlinnan lauttaa lukuunottamatta, jotka eivät kykene esittämään ulkopuolella linjatunnusta, jotka on kuitenkin metroihinkin haluttu tuoda. Luulisi, että niitä haluttaisiin myös viestiä matkustajille.

Muutenkin se, että ulkoisen matkustajainformaation määrässä 10-metrinen bussi voittaa ylivoimaisesti 90-metrisen metrojunan, on vähän huvittavaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Tämä on kyllä outo päätös. M300-junat ovat vanhempien junien peruskorjauksen jälkeen ainoita kulkuvälineitä HSL-alueella, Suomenlinnan lauttaa lukuunottamatta, jotka eivät kykene esittämään ulkopuolella linjatunnusta, jotka on kuitenkin metroihinkin haluttu tuoda. Luulisi, että niitä haluttaisiin myös viestiä matkustajille.


Parhaat erottuvat joukosta.  :Smile: 




> Muutenkin se, että ulkoisen matkustajainformaation määrässä 10-metrinen bussi voittaa ylivoimaisesti 90-metrisen metrojunan, on vähän huvittavaa.


Omasta mielestäni isompi kilpi olisi ollut paljon selkeämpi ja visuaalisestikin tasapainoisemman näköinen. Tarjous leveästä kilvestä (ja sivukilvistäkin muuten) pyydettiin, mutta tekninen ratkaisu junassa, jossa ei ole varauduttu tällaiseen, olisi ollut kuitenkin aivan liian kallis ja lopulta päädyttiin sarjajunien kanssa ulkoisesti samanlaiseen järjestelmään. Itse en ole ollut päättävässä asemassa, kun tästä on neuvoteltu, mutta kyllä päätös kaikesta huolimatta on ollut perusteltu.
En kuitenkaan itse koe, että pelkän linjatunnuksen puuttuminen metrosta veisi bussin ylivoimaiseen johtoon informaation määrässä. Linjatunnushan on käytännössä ilman kontekstia vain täysin epäinformatiivinen numero tai kirjain-numeroyhdistelmä. Metroissa on matkustajille näkyvänä käytännön linjatunnuksena toiminut ennen pelkkä selväkielinen pääteaseman nimi. Toki niitä numerotunnuksiakin on ollut olemassa taustajärjestelmiä varten, mutta informaatiota ei ole perustettu niiden varaan. Kuinka moni tavallinen matkustaja edes tuntee metron linjatunnuksia tai osaisi valita junan niiden perusteella? Periaatteessa ulkoiseksi informaatioksi riittäisi pelkät laiturinäytöt eikä juna kaipaisi yhtään ulkonäyttöä (kuten ajateltiin automaatin kanssa laiturinäyttöjen takia tapahtuvan). On kuitenkin ihan ymmärrettävää, että matkustaja luottaa enemmän junassa lukevaan tekstiin kuin junasta fyysisesti irralisen näytön informaatioon. Tarkoitushan on matkustajaa junalla eikä laiturinäytöllä. Tämä siis siitäkin huolimatta, että junassa oleva näyttö on potentiaalisesti erehtyvän ihmisen ohjaama ja todennäköisemmin laiturinäyttö on oikeassa, koska se välittää junan reitin konkreettisesti määrittävän järjestelmän tuottamaa informaatiota.

Mainitaan nyt vielä, että en siis ole yhtään sitä vastaan, että linjatunnusta näytetään myös metrojunissa. Sen puuttuminen tuskin kuitenkaan saa ketään eksymään metroverkkoon tai juuri ketään siirtymään mieluummin esim. bussiin eikä se ainakaan minulle anna mitään lisäarvoa. Bussiessa linjanumeron tuoma lisäarvo itselleni on ainoastaan se, että suurempana numeron näkee jo kauempaa ja bussin voi pysäyttää ajoissa. Metroa ei tarvitse pysäyttää ja pääteaseman nimen ehtii varmistaa monesta paikasta vielä junan pysähtymisen jälkeenkin.
Linjatunnukset ovat M300 junissakin olleet ihan jo tehtaalta lähtiessä ohjelmoituna reitteihin. Käyttöön ne saatiin tietysti vasta otettaessa Länsimetron reitit käyttöön, vaikka tunnuksia ei näytetäkään kuin sisänäytöillä asemalla seistessä. Ei ideaaliratkaisu, mutta käytettävissä oleva mahdollisuus jakaa informaatiota matkustajille on haluttu hyödyntää.
Optiojuniin yritetään saada linjatunnus näkymään ulkokilvissäkin, vaikka se ei pääteasematekstin kanssa samalle ruudulle samaan aikaan sovikaan. Jos järjestelmä joustaa riittävästi ja lopputuloksesta saadaan toimiva, voidaan linjatunnusta ja pääteasemaa näyttää vuorotellen. Tämä ei tietenkään ole yhtä elegantti ratkaisu kuin suurella näytöllä molempien näyttäminen koko ajan. Toivotaan, että sillä saataisiin edes vähän kurottua bussien ylivoimaista informaatioetumatkaa kiinni ja tuotua M300:a lähemmäs nykyaikaa odotellessa isompia rahoja ja näyttöjä.  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Tämä on kyllä outo päätös. M300-junat ovat vanhempien junien peruskorjauksen jälkeen ainoita kulkuvälineitä HSL-alueella, Suomenlinnan lauttaa lukuunottamatta, jotka eivät kykene esittämään ulkopuolella linjatunnusta, jotka on kuitenkin metroihinkin haluttu tuoda. Luulisi, että niitä haluttaisiin myös viestiä matkustajille.
> 
> Muutenkin se, että ulkoisen matkustajainformaation määrässä 10-metrinen bussi voittaa ylivoimaisesti 90-metrisen metrojunan, on vähän huvittavaa.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä.

Jatkossa sitten osassa junista näkyy linjatunnus ja osassa ei.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitä linjatunnusta ei tarvita yhden radan järjestelmässä mihinkään. Kun junassa ja laiturilla lukee Matinkylä tai Tapiola, niin kertoo selvästi mihin asti juna menee. Jos junan edessä vilkkuu vuorotellen linjatunnusta ja pääteasemaa, niin sehän ei ole muuta kuin informaation vaikeammaksi tekemistä. Bussien sisällä vilkuu Stop vuorotellen muun informaation kanssa, eikä kokemus ole miellyttävää. Punainen yhtäjaksoinen Stop-valo pitäisi olla jokaisessa bussissa.

Metron informaatio on siis kaikista joukkoliikennevälineistä paras.
Kun joskus metrolinja Töölön kautta Pasilaan jne aukeaa, niin siinä yhteydessä on luontevaa alkaa puhua linjatunnuksista.

----------


## msorri

Mikä fontti M100-junien sisänäytöissä on, ja mitenköhän siihen on mahdettu päätyä? Muutaman matkan kokemuksella se vaikuttaa yllättävän vaikealukuiselta verrattuna Articien sisänäyttöjen perus-sans-serif-fonttiin.







> Periaatteessa ulkoiseksi informaatioksi riittäisi pelkät laiturinäytöt eikä juna kaipaisi yhtään ulkonäyttöä (kuten ajateltiin automaatin kanssa laiturinäyttöjen takia tapahtuvan). On kuitenkin ihan ymmärrettävää, että matkustaja luottaa enemmän junassa lukevaan tekstiin kuin junasta fyysisesti irralisen näytön informaatioon. Tarkoitushan on matkustajaa junalla eikä laiturinäytöllä. Tämä siis siitäkin huolimatta, että junassa oleva näyttö on potentiaalisesti erehtyvän ihmisen ohjaama ja todennäköisemmin laiturinäyttö on oikeassa, koska se välittää junan reitin konkreettisesti määrittävän järjestelmän tuottamaa informaatiota.


Siemens-aika opetti erityisesti Itäkeskuksesta itään päin meneville kantapään kautta että vain ja ainoastaan junan näyttöön voi luottaa.  :Wink:

----------

